# Fast Track'd



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of a company named Cook Systems International Inc., or of their training program Fast Track'd?

I am finding very little information about them online, that is not from them, or a news article.

I'd appreciate you sharing anything you may know, good, bad, or indifferent.


----------

